#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  Meet the Artificial Inteligence Robot Angel Sofia!!!!!

## Medusa

Hey folks!!!!! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
Do you know Sofia? She's the first artifical Intelligence Robort, created by Saudi Arabia. She's like us also she's pretty. :Smile:  Artifical Inteligence is most trending in many research areas. Who don't know about artifical Intelligence,never worry. It's the same concept of the film Endran. Do you guys know the siddi robort? The same imagination is become the reality as Sofia. 

Let's meet Sofia.Checkout the video. :Smile: 




Let's wait for many creations like her. How do you feel about Sofia? Let's know about your thoughts. :Thumbs: 

Thank you and have a Pleasure day!!! :love:  :love:

----------

